# Apple Mango Cider



## Bruer (11/10/15)

Hi All,

Just thought i'd let you all know that I've laid down a apple and mango cider. I've done plenty of cider before and they've all turned out great. I usually This will be the first mango and apple one, so we'll have to wait and see.

Here's the recipe:
16 L Store-bought Apple juice (variety not a big deal, just as long as it's preservative-free)
2 L Store-bought Apple and Mango juice
1.5 kg Frozen Mango pieces (I used Coles brand)
600g raw honey
3 Tsp Diammonium Phosphate
11g Nottingham

And the method:
Chuck it all in the fermenter and seal it up. Set the fermentation chamber to 15C and let it go. I'll be kegging, so I'll be adding potassium sorbate and potassium sulphate when it tastes just sweet enough (probably around 1.015).

I know I could have made the cider and then racked on to the mango in the secondary, but I was feeling kind of lazy, so meh.


----------



## Yob (11/10/15)

I've been making it from the aldi apple mango juice.. Quite nice... And potent..


----------



## Bruer (11/10/15)

Yeah, I thought about that, but wasn't sure if the mango flavour would carry over from the apple and mango juice alone. Also, my cider will probably be a bit hazy given that i didn't use any pectic enzyme. I ran out.


----------



## Yob (11/10/15)

Yes it does... It's also hazy, not that I give a shit about that though, I'm just mixing it with a bit of lemonade when consuming as it finishes very dry


----------

